# Do you think I will look good blonde?



## Teebean (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey I wanted to change my hair colour and was thinking of going blonde. 

Here is a picture of me: my hair is a little bit darker then what the picture shows because the sunlight was on it. But anyways I have medium brown hair with some caramel highlights. 

 



And this is the colour of hair that I would like to have: 





Do you think I'll look good with it? Would my eye brows look weird having that colour of hair? Suggestions? Please and thank you!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 9, 2011)

I think it could look good, but i would ask the hairdresser to dye the eyebrows as well. I think it would bring more light in your hair  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 9, 2011)

Agreed - the colour would be very nice on you.

The stylist can lighten your brows - but wait until after your hair is dyed.

Your brows may not be that dark after all.


----------



## Amber204 (Apr 9, 2011)

I don't think it would take much to achieve this look even lots of chunky highlights would do it, I always wanted to try blonde but my hair is very dark so instead I am thinking of just adding a ton of highlights myself!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would definately color the eyebrows why not complete the look!!


----------

